# American Idol (Final 4) 5/11/2011



## Doug Brott

Here we go again!


----------



## machavez00

They added "Inspirational Songs" to "Leiber and Stoller"


----------



## joshjr

James is my favorite but Scotty is good. I like Lauren as well but I wish she would try to hit some higher notes. I think she has it in here. Hayley I loved at the beginning of the season but kind of fizzled for me. I have to say though she is beautiful.


----------



## machavez00

What they sang



Order	Contestant	Song (original artist)	
1	James Durbin	"Don't Stop Believin'" (Journey)	
2	Haley Reinhart	"Earth Song" (Michael Jackson)	
3	Scotty McCreery	"Where Were You (When the World Stopped Turning)" (Alan Jackson)	
4	Lauren Alaina	"Anyway" (Martina McBride)	
5	Haley Reinhart	"I (Who Have Nothing)" (Ben E. King)	
6	Scotty McCreery	"Young Blood" (The Coasters)	
7	Lauren Alaina	"Trouble" (Elvis Presley)	
8	James Durbin	"Love Potion No. 9" (The Clovers)


----------



## scooper

The boys are safe. Either of them could win it.

I don't know which of the girls is going home. But neither of them was as strong as the boys . IMO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It looks like Haley is gong home....but then again...there's that voting thingy...


----------



## machavez00

Busy percentages as of 2153 EDT


Scotty McCreery	45

Scotty McCreery #2	35

James Durbin	34

Lauren Alaina	30

James Durbin #2	25

Haley Reinhart	23

Lauren Alaina #2	23

Haley Reinhart #2	16


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I have to give Doug credit. He called Scotty as a favorite a loooooobg time ago...and here he is on the verge of the top 3.

The household group voters view here...James, Scotty Alaina on top.

Then again....Daughtry was going to be a finalist shoe-in.... :shrug:


----------



## barryb

Scotty is awesome, but I am jaded by James.


----------



## machavez00

An hour+ into the central and east time zone voting and it doesn't look good for Haley. Her busy percentages have dropped below 10% on both her lines (ranked 7 and 8). We'll see happens once the west coast starts voting
http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp?week=4&sort=TD&type=percent&season=10


----------



## DarkSkies

I absolutely do not understand why Randy and Jennifer didn't like Haley's first song! I thought she did a great job, and instead of commenting on her performance, they pulled out that tired and trite "wrong song choice" criticism. I felt like they've given her the most arbitrary and useless "help" of all of the remaining contestants, and can't understand it. At least Steven stood up for her ...

That being said, I thought James clearly won round 1, and Haley won round 2. I'm thinking James and Scotty for the finale.


----------



## webby_s

Cuz I am still bitter about Pia (I know I'll shut up) I see James and Scotty going to top 2 and couldn't care less about either girls.

But my vote is on Pia and Casey! LOL

Sorry.

Probably Scotty but he doesn't need Idol winner in his resume, he'll be on a country radio station near you in no time.

And James is awesome but his "tick" are getting kinda old.... I know he can't help it. But he is an awesome performer.


----------



## rkr0923

Don't care for Scotty, all he sings is songs you talk not actually sing. He couldn't hit a high note if he had to. Pulling for Haley and James.


----------



## machavez00

OK, lets see what the west coast votes do.


----------



## camo

machavez00 said:


> An hour+ into the central and east time zone voting and it doesn't look good for Haley. Her busy percentages have dropped below 10% on both her lines (ranked 7 and 8). We'll see happens once the west coast starts voting
> http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp?week=4&sort=TD&type=percent&season=10


Doesn't look good but she was 5th last week dial Idol and finished top 3. I gave her 80 or so votes and had 1 busy signal west time zone. She gets very unfair criticism almost every week from Jennifer and Randy hurting her chances.


----------



## davidjplatt

James hasn't had a bad performance all season.

Of course several of the finalists have ended up not winning and ended up with bigger careers than the winner.

My fear is Scottie will win even though he's a one trick pony. I'm not a country music fan but I can appreciate a good voice - he's not exceptional. Blake Shelton proved to me on The Voice that he has a great voice when he was singing "Crazy" with Christina, Adam and Ce-Lo. Scottie's not even close compared to Blake.

Scottie is average - James is far above average.


----------



## Doug Brott

I had a hard time picking who won the first round. I thought Haley did great, but was the weakest of the four in round 1. 

That being said Haley definitely won round 2. 

Both girls nearly guaranteed to be in bottom two, with the order top to bottom (all close):

Scotty
James
Haley
Lauren

Twitter is abuzz over Haley. I think that will translate into more votes for her vs Lauren. The best thing about last night? No Jacob drama.


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have to give Doug credit. He called Scotty as a favorite a loooooobg time ago...and here he is on the verge of the top 3.


Yup, I picked Scotty nearly 2 months back and have never wavered:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2737687#post2737687

I still say he is a lock. James should be #2, but I've den pleasantly surprised by both girls. Haley for 2 weeks now and Lauren last night. Either could squeak in next week ahead of James.

The only thing left that will shock me is if Scotty doesn't win.


----------



## davidjplatt

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, I picked Scotty nearly 2 months back and have never wavered:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2737687#post2737687
> 
> I still say he is a lock. James should be #2, but I've den pleasantly surprised by both girls. Haley for 2 weeks now and Lauren last night. Either could squeak in next week ahead of James.
> 
> The only thing left that will shock me is if Scotty doesn't win.


If it ends up James and Scotty in the finale don't be surprised if James ends up winning. It could go either way. You have to consider the fact that the votes that Haley and Lauren are getting could swing to James. Haley is musically closer to James than Scotty. And Lauren leans towards pop and rock more than country. So those votes could swing to James as well.

And don't forget that Scotty could have a mediocre or bad performance in the finale. Remember Season 3? Diana DiGarmo was the odds on favorite over Fantasia according to all of the reviewers and boards. DiGarmo went off key so far her voice was on the East Coast and her body was on the West Coast. As soon as she went that off key she was doomed. Even the people that had been supporting her all season might have switched their votes to Fantasia because DiGarmo was so bad.


----------



## camo

davidjplatt said:


> James hasn't had a bad performance all season.
> 
> Of course several of the finalists have ended up not winning and ended up with bigger careers than the winner.
> 
> My fear is Scottie will win even though he's a one trick pony. I'm not a country music fan but I can appreciate a good voice - he's not exceptional. Blake Shelton proved to me on The Voice that he has a great voice when he was singing "Crazy" with Christina, Adam and Ce-Lo. Scottie's not even close compared to Blake.
> 
> Scottie is average - James is far above average.


I couldn't disagree any more, other than Blake Shelton does have a great voice. James will not make final 2. It will will be him or Haley that go home tonight.


----------



## Cable Lover

Sweet Haley better stay!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Cable Lover said:


> Sweet Haley better stay!


+1

The Earth Song was better than what Randy and JLo thought! 2nd song was even better!


----------



## rkr0923

I FF through JLo's comments like I did Paula, nice to look at but talks to much.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

rkr0923 said:


> I FF through JLo's comments like I did Paula, nice to look at but talks to much.


I think Jlo is very articulate. (and neat to look at! :new_Eyecr)


----------



## machavez00

Haley's busy percentages were 7/8 and James' were 5/6. Looks bad for Haley, but DI has been wrong before.


----------



## joshjr

davidjplatt said:


> *If it ends up James and Scotty in the finale don't be surprised if James ends up winning.* It could go either way. You have to consider the fact that the votes that Haley and Lauren are getting could swing to James. Haley is musically closer to James than Scotty. And Lauren leans towards pop and rock more than country. So those votes could swing to James as well.
> 
> And don't forget that Scotty could have a mediocre or bad performance in the finale. Remember Season 3? Diana DiGarmo was the odds on favorite over Fantasia according to all of the reviewers and boards. DiGarmo went off key so far her voice was on the East Coast and her body was on the West Coast. As soon as she went that off key she was doomed. Even the people that had been supporting her all season might have switched their votes to Fantasia because DiGarmo was so bad.


If James ends up in the final 2 I will vote a ton to ensure his victory.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*ROUND ONE:​*
*JAMES:* James' comes out swinging, and manages to hit a solid triple. Not great, but very good.

*HALEY:* I was not familiar with this song, and unlike last week's performance of the Lady Gaga song, I didn't really care for it. Last week, I criticized the judges for their comments, but last night, I agreed with them. I could tell it upset Haley, but her comments came off "smarty"... something that might come back to bite her in the butt tonight.

*SCOTTY:* Why do I bother listening to Scotty anymore? All he does is take a great song (by Alan Jackson in this particular case), and make it sound like a drunken frat boy is singing it on a karaoke machine.

*LAUREN:* One has to be supremely talented and fearless to sing a Martina McBride song, and even then it's a gamble. Lauren has the talent, but she's only starting to deal with her fears, so I was nervous, but she pulled it off. EXCELLENT!

*ROUND TWO:​*
*HALEY:* See Haley, this is what you are capable of?!  GREAT PERFORMANCE...

*SCOTTY:* At least it wasn't as painful to listen to as his first performance...

*LAUREN:* Not as good as her first performance, but decent.

*JAMES:* Not bad, not bad at all....

*ROUND ONE:* Lauren (then James, Haley, and MILES DOWN THE ROAD, Scotty)

*ROUND TWO:* Haley (then James, Lauren, and MILES DOWN THE ROAD, Scotty)​
~Alan


----------



## MikeW

I go with James, Haley, Lauren then Scotty. I listen to country music on a regular basis and just don't see what the big deal about Scotty is. He has a tremendous depth to his voice but that bores me pretty quick. His mic technique is annoying as is the constant fluttering of his eyebrows.

I thought Randy was excessively rough on Haley and thought she did much better than he and J-Lo made it out to be.


----------



## barryb

MikeW said:


> I listen to country music on a regular basis and just don't see what the big deal about Scotty is. He has a tremendous depth to his voice but that bores me pretty quick. His mic technique is annoying as is the constant fluttering of his eyebrows.


I could not agree more. I was just having this exact conversation with someone 20 minutes ago.

With that, VOTE JAMES!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Something just seems to point to some voting surprises tonight.

The Daughtry syndrome...can it strike two years in a row?


----------



## Doug Brott

rkr0923 said:


> I FF through JLo's comments like I did Paula, nice to look at but talks to much.


In that case, you should simply press mute and let it play out ..


----------



## Alan Gordon

"MikeW" said:


> I listen to country music on a regular basis and just don't see what the big deal about Scotty is. He has a tremendous depth to his voice but that bores me pretty quick. His mic technique is annoying as is the constant fluttering of his eyebrows.


You're doing better than me... I don't hear ANYTHING in his voice that impresses me. No tremendous depth... Heck, I really don't hear much depth at all...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Alan Gordon

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Something just seems to point to some voting surprises tonight.
> 
> The Daughtry syndrome...can it strike two years in a row?


Who went home last year at this time?

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott

joshjr said:


> If James ends up in the final 2 I will vote a ton to ensure his victory.


Won't matter how many times you vote .. unless you're 12 yrs old and a girl ..


----------



## Alan Gordon

"Doug Brott" said:


> Won't matter how many times you vote .. unless you're 12 yrs old and a girl ..


I'll spend all night on the phone if I have to, yet, as you stated, I still won't be able to beat the tweens... 

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Alan Gordon said:


> Who went home last year at this time?
> 
> ~Alan


Some folks (not me) had Siobhan Magnus to go all the way...but it didn't work out that way.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Some folks (not me) had Siobhan Magnus to go all the way...but it didn't work out that way.


Yeah, I didn't see that happening...

BTW, for those wondering like I was, Michael Lynche is who went home this time last year...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott

Siobhan .. Wow .. She started great and kept going downhill (IMHO). She had some of the issues that Lauren is having this year and was unable to overcome them during the show. Lauren overcame them last night (finally).


----------



## Doug Brott

davidjplatt said:


> If it ends up James and Scotty in the finale don't be surprised if James ends up winning. It could go either way. You have to consider the fact that the votes that Haley and Lauren are getting could swing to James. Haley is musically closer to James than Scotty. And Lauren leans towards pop and rock more than country. So those votes could swing to James as well.


Scotty has ALL of the tween votes. No way the tweens like Haley or Lauren (they want to be them, not vote for them). Also MOST tweens want the "look" and "personality" of what Scotty has to offer. It's a bonus that he sings good too.

The four that are left are probably the four best although Pia might be able to unseat one of them on voice alone. These four should be able to have nice careers. Scotty has an infectious personality and clearly puts both his heart and soul into his work. As much as you may not like him, he's the guy that people will remember the most. James will be second and Haley third. Lauren, I think, will be the most forgettable of the four left but should have an excellent career. In fact, I would put her in the same category as Jennifer Hudson Re: appearance on Idol.

And lest it matter .. as Randy notes .. I am but an opinion of one.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"Doug Brott" said:


> It's a bonus that he sings good too.


You have an amazing sound system...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## DarkSkies

TVline has an article based on a tweet from Ryan Seacrest, where he said tonight would "be VERY interesting". The TVline article speculates no one goes home tonight, all 4 contestants get to go home for their spotlights, and next week would be a double elimination before the finale. The article reasons AI wants to draw some publicity from NBC's The Voice, but also it was confusing that the contestants sang in different orders in each round last night, with confusing phone number match-ups.

It's all very sketchy, especially based as it is off of Ryan's tweet, but I could see it happening.


----------



## Doug Brott

Lady Gaga is performing tonight .. By default it will "be VERY interesting"


----------



## scooper

I have a FINE A/V receiver and speaker system and several years of playing in orchestra on stringed instruments - and I have better ears than anyone I know ( my frequency range rivals a pre-teen's before going to concerts)- There is something in all 4 finalists worth listening to.

Scotty's baritone hits something primal in females - they dig that low voice. A good bass performance would nail it (if he could do it well) and send him out of the park.

James has an incredible range and voice. He goes higher than I can even falsetto, and he's got the power to go with it.

Lauren is pleasant to watch and listen to. She needs to lose that fear to make the next big step.

Haley has the spunk to stand up for herself, as well as having the talent to compete with this group.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lauren just made it to the Top 3...deserving.


----------



## machavez00

Alan Gordon said:


> Who went home last year at this time?
> 
> ~Alan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Michael Lynche


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Haley just joined Lauren in the Top 3...there's the shocker I mentioned earlier.


----------



## machavez00

big shocker tonight, big.


----------



## davidjplatt

I'm done for the year - AMERICA DEFINITELY GOT IT WRONG. Lauren over James? Scotty over James? _*HALEY OVER JAMES?????*_

Wednesday and Thursday evenings are open for me for the next two weeks.


----------



## sigma1914

FINALLY!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



I was so tired of his "metal" comments. Dude, you're on American Idol; there's NOTHING metal about AI. I'm glad the poser didn't win or make the final.


----------



## machavez00

davidjplatt said:


> I'm done for the year - AMERICA DEFINITELY GOT IT WRONG. Lauren over James? Scotty over James? _*HALEY OVER JAMES?????*_
> 
> Wednesday and Thursday evenings are open for me for the next two weeks.


Just in case ya'll forgot


Taylor Hicks

1-2
-	-
Elliott Yamin

1-2
-	-
Katharine McPhee

3-4
3	
Chris Daughtry

3-4
4


----------



## Alan Gordon

"davidjplatt" said:


> I'm done for the year - AMERICA DEFINITELY GOT IT WRONG. Lauren over James? Scotty over James? HALEY OVER JAMES?????
> 
> Wednesday and Thursday evenings are open for me for the next two weeks.


Lauren definitely deserved a spot in the Top 3... but Scotty over James is indeed a joke.

Haley deserved to be in the Top 3... but I expected her to go home this week (if Lauren didn't).

I'll continue to watch AI... Even knowing that Tweens will continue to make Scotty the next Idol... regardless of talent... but AI will have to make changes next year, because if Scotty wins, this season of AI will become a bigger joke than S5.

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott

davidjplatt said:


> I'm done for the year


It's all but done now, you might as well stick it out ..


----------



## Doug Brott

Alan Gordon said:


> I'll continue to watch AI... Even knowing that Tweens will continue to make Scotty the next Idol... regardless of talent... but AI will have to make changes next year, because if Scotty wins, this season of AI will become a bigger joke than S5.


No way .. Scotty will do much better than Hicks could even dream of doing .. Oh, and I'm not particularly a Scotty fan, BTW. Hicks had the grandmas .. Scotty has the tweens .. Big, Big, Big difference. Ever hear of this dude named Justin Beiber? Same demographic.


----------



## davidjplatt

machavez00 said:


> Just in case ya'll forgot
> 
> 
> Taylor Hicks
> 
> 1-2
> -	-
> Elliott Yamin
> 
> 1-2
> -	-
> Katharine McPhee
> 
> 3-4
> 3
> Chris Daughtry
> 
> 3-4
> 4


Actually not correct. Daughtry got voted off on Top 4. Elliott Yamin got voted off on Top 3. McPhee and Hicks were in the final. No surprise that Daughtry has had far more success than the other three.

And Kris Allen and Adam Lambert? I know that Adam has far outsold and outdrawn Kris for concerts. Again, I've bought Adam's CDs but haven't spent a penny on mediocre Kris Allen. When Adam did his first tour the tickets at the Borgata went on sale at 10:00 am on a Saturday morning. It was a Saturday night concert so I could drive up from DC to Atlantic City, go to the concert, spend Saturday night in AC and drive back Sunday. When I went on to the website at 10:00 AM to buy my ticket, the website was swamped and when I finally got to the point that I could order a ticket they were sold out - at 10:02 AM.

As far as the Top 3 this year goes - wouldn't spend a penny on any of their music.

I'll buy James' albums - and believe me, he'll get a recording contract and sell more albums than Scotty or Lauren or Haley.

Scotty has an OK voice - but it's like chalk on a blackboard. Nothing special - no depth, no range and he certainly can't sing anything but country music. When he tries to sing anything else it's abysmal. He sure ain't no Blake Shelton - great country singer that can actually sing!!!! Blake Shelton, Adam Levine, Christina and Cee-Lo did a song together at the start of the show The Voice - "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley (and that ain't country!!!) and Shelton nailed it - 'cause he's got a great voice that goes beyond country. Just like Faith Hill and a bunch of others.

And on top of it, Randy Jackson ain't carrying the show by himself - he's only 1/3 of the judges. Jennifer Lopez just can't say anything bad and Stephen Tyler is tone deaf because he can't recognize when the singer is pitchy or just plain weak when they sing. They have a really bad history of picking replacement judges - Karen, Ellen, Jennifer and Stephen? Give me a break - Simon not on Idol killed the show.

Now I'm curious to see what happens on X-Factor with Paula and Simon there...


----------



## Alan Gordon

"Doug Brott" said:


> No way .. Scotty will do much better than Hicks could even dream of doing .. Oh, and I'm not particularly a Scotty fan, BTW. Hicks had the grandmas .. Scotty has the tweens .. Big, Big, Big difference. Ever hear of this dude named Justin Beiber? Same demographic.


I'd rather listen to Bieber...

Scotty may do better than Hicks, but to the majority of the folks I've talked to, all of whom are in a different demographic than Scotty or Bieber, Scotty winning AI might make them give up AI and let the tweens have it...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## machavez00

Seacrest said "this is the week Daughtry was voted off" That is the DI chart from that week showing CD in 4th, thus being voted off.


Will the judges pick Randy Travis or Josh Turner for Scotty?


----------



## sigma1914

machavez00 said:


> Seacrest said "this is the week Daughtry was voted off" That is the DI chart from that week showing CD in 4th, thus being voted off.


You have got to give up on DI...It's inaccurate a lot.


----------



## machavez00

sigma1914 said:


> You have got to give up on DI...It's inaccurate a lot.


It has been wrong in the early weeks. Go to the website and look at the final weeks.


----------



## davidjplatt

Doug Brott said:


> No way .. Scotty will do much better than Hicks could even dream of doing .. Oh, and I'm not particularly a Scotty fan, BTW. Hicks had the grandmas .. Scotty has the tweens .. Big, Big, Big difference. Ever hear of this dude named Justin Beiber? Same demographic.


Scotty in the same demographic as Beiber? NO WAY. Beiber is bubble gum. 99% of the tweens don't do country music. Scotty has the Donald Trump voters in his camp obviously (_*conservative middle America that loves any kind of country music and they are tone deaf*_).

*American Idol has become a joke.* The best voice and performer just don't win anymore. The first three seasons got it right. Kelly Clarkson was the best on season one, Ruben Studdard was the best on season two and Fantasia was the best on season three. Season 4 doesn't count because all of them were bad. Can't stand Carey Underwood - too twangy for me. Seasons 5 on - the wrong one won.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"davidjplatt" said:


> As far as the Top 3 goes - wouldn't spend a penny on any of their music.
> 
> I'll buy James' albums - and believe me, he'll get a recording contract and sell more albums than Scotty or Lauren or Haley.


I'd consider a Lauren album. I most likely wouldn't purchase an album by Haley, but I could see me liking/buying some of her singles. If done well, I'd consider an album by James, but it will depend on what type of style they go with.

I think Lauren will outsell ALL of the top 4 though...



"davidjplatt" said:


> Scotty has an OK voice - but it's like chalk on a blackboard. Nothing special - no depth, no range and he certainly can't sing anything but country music. When he tries to sing anything else it's abysmal. He sure ain't no Blake Shelton - great country singer that can actually sing!!!! Blake Shelton, Adam Levine, Christina and Cee-Lo did a song together at the start of the show The Voice - "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley (and that ain't country!!!) and Shelton nailed it - 'cause he's got a great voice that goes beyond country. Just like Faith Hill and a bunch of others.


Scotty can't even sing Country music.

You are correct however regarding the talented Mr. Blake Shelton... "Austin" will forever remain one of my favorite songs..

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## sigma1914

davidjplatt said:


> Scotty in the same demographic as Beiber? NO WAY. Beiber is bubble gum. 99% of the tweens don't do country music. Scotty has the Donald Trump voters in his camp obviously (_*conservative middle America that loves any kind of country music and they are tone deaf*_).


FWIW, my 13 year old cousin said the friends she has that watch AI love Scotty.


----------



## machavez00

davidjplatt said:


> Fantasia was the best on season three.


Fantasia, better than Diana DeGarmo?


----------



## davidjplatt

sigma1914 said:


> FWIW, my 13 year old cousin said the friends she has that watch AI love Scotty.


That infatuation won't last past the season on Idol. They will be tired of him quickly *'cause he can't sing!!!*


----------



## machavez00

davidjplatt said:


> That infatuation won't last past the season on Idol. They will be tired of him quickly *'cause he can't sing!!!*


Neither could Johnny Cash


----------



## Alan Gordon

"machavez00" said:


> Neither could Johnny Cash


He could out-sing Scotty stoned out of his mind with a cold though...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## davidjplatt

Doug Brott said:


> It's all but done now, you might as well stick it out ..


Why should I stick it out? I don't like any of the final three - I was watching because of James. He was voted off by tone deaf America so there's no point to watching any more.


----------



## davidjplatt

machavez00 said:


> Fantasia, better than Diana DeGarmo?


Absolutely. Diana DiGarmo was so off key on one note during the finale of Season 3 that I covered my ears, the judges all cringed, Simon Cowell lost it and the off key note was on the East Coast of the United States and her body was on the West Coast.

I saw Fantasia in The Color Purple when they were touring - she has an amazing voice - and yes, much better than Diana DiGarmo.


----------



## davidjplatt

Alan Gordon said:


> He could out-sing Scotty stoned out of his mind with a cold though...
> 
> ~Alan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I can't believe that anyone would use Johnny Cash's name in the same sentence and basically say that Scotty was his equal.

As I said - I don't like country music - but Scotty can't hold a candle to Johnny Cash from a vocal standpoint. Scotty just isn't in the same league as Blake Shelton, Tim McGraw and yes, I will include Johnny Cash in that group.

Scotty probably does fine singing country music for Karaoke - but that's about it.

There is a singer on Blake Shelton's team on The Voice. His name is Patrick Thomas and he's a country singer. Patrick Thomas would bury Scotty in five seconds. Scotty is no American Idol even if he ends up in the finale and gets more votes than the other contestant. That doesn't really make him an American Idol. It would be a title in name only.


----------



## machavez00

davidjplatt said:


> Absolutely. Diana DiGarmo was so off key on one note during the finale of Season 3 that I covered my ears, the judges all cringed, Simon Cowell lost it and the off key note was on the East Coast of the United States and her body was on the West Coast.
> 
> I saw Fantasia in The Color Purple when they were touring - she has an amazing voice - and yes, much better than Diana DiGarmo.


yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Diana is also doing Broadway. 9 to 5, Hair, Hairspray, Brooklyn..

BTW I didn't say they were equal, just that Cash was not known for his singing prowess.


----------



## Richard

davidjplatt said:


> I can't believe that anyone would use Johnny Cash's name in the same sentence and basically say that Scotty was his equal.
> 
> As I said - I don't like country music - but Scotty can't hold a candle to Johnny Cash from a vocal standpoint. Scotty just isn't in the same league as Blake Shelton, Tim McGraw and yes, I will include Johnny Cash in that group.
> 
> Scotty probably does fine singing country music for Karaoke - but that's about it.
> 
> There is a singer on Blake Shelton's team on The Voice. His name is Patrick Thomas and he's a country singer. Patrick Thomas would bury Scotty in five seconds. Scotty is no American Idol even if he ends up in the finale and gets more votes than the other contestant. That doesn't really make him an American Idol. It would be a title in name only.


This is all YOUR opinion. While you are entitled to it, obviously you are in the minority.


----------



## spartanstew

I didn't realize some of you actually buy the music that Idol contestants put out - and that some of you vote?

Wow.

I watch for the entertainment value, but I thought voting and getting the music was for high school kids.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

davidjplatt said:


> Fantasia was the best on season three.


According to information directly from distributors of all digital and CD music - they can't hardly give away Fantasia's stuff...so much for being an "American Idol".

Fact is many of the also-rans do as well or better than the actual "winner" each year, especially in terms of a career and music sales.


----------



## camo

davidjplatt said:


> Scotty in the same demographic as Beiber? NO WAY. Beiber is bubble gum. 99% of the tweens don't do country music. Scotty has the Donald Trump voters in his camp obviously (_*conservative middle America that loves any kind of country music and they are tone deaf*_).
> 
> [


Politics has nothing to do with the music people prefer. And I don't think Trump is a country fan or very conservative. He may run on the Republican ticket but he's only running because he can't stand the direction we are heading. Who Can? 
Fact is I love CW music and it's about all I Liston too, but I pull for who I think is most talented and thats Haley.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Alan Gordon said:


> but Scotty over James is indeed a joke.


Yup, that says it all.


----------



## barryb

oh well... we have The Voice. 

Lets see who sells the most albums now.


----------



## TheRatPatrol




----------



## rkr0923

Lauren sounded good tonight with the duo with Haley...and looked even Hotter!
Can only hope scotty goes next. And yes, The Voice has better singers


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rkr0923 said:


> Lauren sounded good tonight with the duo with Haley...and looked even Hotter!
> Can only hope scotty goes next. And yes, *The Voice has better singers*


Maybe that's because for some strange reason...they allow professionals into the mix on The Voice - it taints the whole concept. That actually turned us off of the show...its more of a concert than a competition some nights.

Idol has only gotten in right about 3 times in the entire run...otherwise...many 2nd, 3rd, and later place contestants ended up with more successful careers than the winners.


----------



## camo

Alan Gordon said:


> I'd consider a Lauren album. I most likely wouldn't purchase an album by Haley, but I could see me liking/buying some of her singles. If done well, I'd consider an album by James, but it will depend on what type of style they go with.
> 
> I think Lauren will outsell ALL of the top 4 though...
> 
> Scotty can't even sing Country music.
> 
> You are correct however regarding the talented Mr. Blake Shelton... "Austin" will forever remain one of my favorite songs..
> 
> ~Alan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Very talented artist. Blake has many great songs one of my favorites when he was going through a breakup with first wife, hit home with my situation at the time. http://www.cmt.com/videos/blake-shelton/279621/she-wouldnt-be-gone.jhtml


----------



## nj1313

another year of american idol and another screw-up by the american public that voted...i'm not surprised at all that james got voted off...put the 4 of them in a lineup and you tell me who stands out and isn't the boring "norm." it happens every year...it's the same reason that adam lambert lost to kris allen...yes kris allen...for those of you who can even remember him and crystal lost to whatever that guy's name was last year...

scotty, lauren and haley all have something in common...they are the "norm" and lucky for james now, he can have his pick of record labels to start his career. his life story is the REAL american dream, unlike the other three... did you see the faces of the 3 judges when james was voted off...they must've turned off steven tyler's microphone this time when they made the announcement 

very disappointed...i will say that i will be watching the final show though, to see the real winners that got voted off too early...i really could care less now who wins out of the final 3...they all can't hold a candle to james...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

What I won't do for the AI groupies in this household.... :lol:

Just corralled 4 Tix to the Tour show in our city - actually got some great seats. For kicks...tried 5 minutes later...was told they are almost sold out.


----------



## joshjr

nj1313 said:


> another year of american idol and another screw-up by the american public that voted...i'm not surprised at all that james got voted off...put the 4 of them in a lineup and you tell me who stands out and isn't the boring "norm." it happens every year...it's the same reason that adam lambert lost to kris allen...yes kris allen...for those of you who can even remember him and crystal lost to whatever that guy's name was last year...
> 
> scotty, lauren and haley all have something in common...they are the "norm" and lucky for james now, he can have his pick of record labels to start his career. his life story is the REAL american dream, unlike the other three... did you see the faces of the 3 judges when james was voted off...they must've turned off steven tyler's microphone this time when they made the announcement
> 
> very disappointed...i will say that i will be watching the final show though, to see the real winners that got voted off too early...i really could care less now who wins out of the final 3...they all can't hold a candle to james...


I completely agree. I was actually really mad at myself. I voted for him 100 times the previous week and 50 times each of the two weeks before that but I forgot to vote this week. I thought for sure he was safe. He killed the Journey song this week. I cant believe I forgot to vote. Reminds me of when Daughtry left to early. Also makes me wish they had not wasted the save on Kasey. I dont even remember the rules maybe it was to late for them to be able to save James but it would of been nice to save him last night and eliminate 2 next week. I liked all 4 that were left but figured it was one of the girls going home for sure. James has nothing to look down on. He was amazing all season long and deserved to be there. I hope he has a great career and I look forward to buying some of his music down the road.


----------



## raoul5788

You James fans seem to forget the type of show that AI is. He is very good, but he doesn't fit the mold they have made. That doesn't mean he won't have a good career, but he isn't the type the producers are looking for.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

raoul5788 said:


> You James fans seem to forget the type of show that AI is. He is very good, but he doesn't fit the mold they have made. That doesn't mean he won't have a good career, but he isn't the type the producers are looking for.


I don't know about that. The producers were "pimp'n" James big time as far as I'm concerned. From flaming pianos to pyrotechnics to marching bands. I just hope Steven Tyler still performs with James in the finale. If I recall correctly, Steven said he'd perform with James if he made it to the finale. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Reaper

James should have won it, or at least been in the final. 

I'm done with Idol - and not just for this season.


----------



## waynebtx

Haley should have gone not james


----------



## DarkSkies

I think America got it right for the top three.


----------



## Richard

James just didn't get any of the votes that Jacob was previously getting (they probably went to Haley). James also, even though the judges will never admit it, had 2 weeks where his singing was weak. The performances were strong, but the actual singing was pretty weak.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Well...at least with *this* final Top 3...viewers won't confuse it with 2 1/2 Men.


----------



## nj1313

James losing had NOTHING to do with his singing or performances or producers or judges...

it was the american vote and like i said before, put the 4 of them together and who do you think "america" votes for...James has the BEST voice and entertainment value than the other three combined...it was his look, his background and where he comes from that got him voted off...American Idol has become a popularity contest and is beginning to have nothing to do with singing...that's why Simon left...its what you look like and where you come from that determines votes...

this is a perfect example of why the judges need to have more power in who gets voted off...let's just be real for a moment...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Well...at least with *this* final Top 3...viewers won't confuse it with 2 1/2 Men.


I think the top three is more like 2½ women. If Scotty does another pouty stare into the camera I think I'll :barf:

Scotty seems to be a lock for the finale. As for the ladies, it comes down to one show. The better singer next week will advance. I sure hope they pick good songs.


----------



## DarkSkies

Hutchinshouse said:


> It think the top three is more like 2½ women. If Scotty does another pouty stare into the camera I think I'll :barf:
> 
> Scotty seems to be a lock for the finale. As for the ladies, it comes down to one show. The better singer next week will advance. I sure hope they pick good songs.


It doesn't matter what Hayley picks - Randy and Jennifer will hate at least one of her choices.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

DarkSkies said:


> It doesn't matter what Hayley picks - Randy and Jennifer will hate at least one of her choices.


:lol: true


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hutchinshouse said:


> I think the top three is more like 2½ women. If Scotty does another pouty stare into the camera I think I'll :barf:


Maybe so....now that Haley somehow survived despite not having the singing talent of at least 3-4 others who already departed...oh well.


----------



## raoul5788

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe so....now that Haley somehow survived despite not having the singing talent of at least 3-4 others who already departed...oh well.


She does have the best legs though!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

raoul5788 said:


> She does have the best legs though!


Not compared to JLO.


----------



## raoul5788

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not compared to JLO.


Good point!


----------



## Henry

I've been a _Haley _fan from day one. IMHO the only other singer that she ever trailed was _Pia_. Against the likes of _Lauren_ and _Scotty, Haley _is a shoo-in.

I've never been a fan of _James_. Too much screeching; too much camera hogging, too cocky. He has gone out of his way to appear to be _Adam 2.0._ But maybe that's just me. I have been told by at least one here that I am tone deaf. 

IMHO, the voters see it my way ... at least as results go.


----------



## DarkSkies

Henry said:


> I've never been a fan of _James_. Too much screeching; too much camera hogging, too cocky. He has gone out of his way to appear to be _Adam 2.0._ But maybe that's just me.


It's not just you. 

For your comments about James, you could be my twin.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

raoul5788 said:


> You James fans seem to forget the type of show that AI is. He is very good, but he doesn't fit the mold they have made. That doesn't mean he won't have a good career, but he isn't the type the producers are looking for.


Then why did the judges/producers pick him?



Hutchinshouse said:


> I don't know about that. The producers were "pimp'n" James big time as far as I'm concerned. From flaming pianos to pyrotechnics to marching bands. I just hope Steven Tyler still performs with James in the finale. If I recall correctly, Steven said he'd perform with James if he made it to the finale. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


Well since hes not in the final, do you think they'll still sing together?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

TheRatPatrol said:


> Well since hes not in the final, do you think they'll still sing together?


My guess, yes! (I hope )


----------



## camo

James voice is average at best. He was being pimped by the judges and the producers every week which American saw into and don’t like. What happened is exactly the way it should of been and that's voted off. The more the judges picked on Haley the stronger she got and Americans have always loved the underdog.


----------



## davemayo

Henry said:


> I've been a _Haley _fan from day one. IMHO the only other singer that she ever trailed was _Pia_. Against the likes of _Lauren_ and _Scotty, Haley _is a shoo-in.
> 
> I've never been a fan of _James_. Too much screeching; too much camera hogging, too cocky. He has gone out of his way to appear to be _Adam 2.0._ But maybe that's just me. I have been told by at least one here that I am tone deaf.
> 
> IMHO, the voters see it my way ... at least as results go.


Ditto. I'm the only one in my house that likes Haley. My wife and kids like Scotty and none of us like James, and I'm a huge metal/hard rock fan.


----------



## camo

davemayo said:


> Ditto. I'm the only one in my house that likes Haley. My wife and kids like Scotty and none of us like James, and I'm a huge metal/hard rock fan.


About the same here I like Haley even though I'm a country fan. My family is split with my mom liking James and very mad he was voted off and daughters both liking the girls. No one likes Scotty including me. I think he is a average country singer at best with a deep voice. My son hates AI and won't watch it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

that Haley gal is a twit with a bad attitude who can't sing. UGHH!


----------



## camo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> that Haley gal is a twit with a bad attitude who can't sing. UGHH!


She sings a lot better than that fat azz Jalo, that keeps brow beating her every week. I think her attitude is exactly where it should be.....:hurah: for her


----------



## hdtvfan0001

wilbur_the_goose said:


> that Haley gal is a twit with a bad attitude who can't sing. UGHH!


I've heard that from others as well.

But it raises a good point.

It appears that once the finalist list gets down to 5 or less...contestants are judged by those who take the time to vote 2 ways:

1) Do they *like* the specific contestent?
2) Do they like their *singing*?

These are often not BOTH used when voting....people vote based on one or the other....that can impact results considerably. It explains why Pia and James are gone.

Scotty and Alaina seem humble and down-to-earth - Haley comes across for some time now with a big chip on her shoulder.

Alaina is likely the best pure vocalist, and Scotty solid for his single genre, with Haley more dramatic in her presentation/performing, but not as solid as a pure singer.

End result - different tastes and different motivation for voting - that's what makes the results a bit unpredictable, and also why the best singer in what is (supposedly) a singing contest doesn't often win.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

votefortheworst.com


----------



## DarkSkies

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Scotty and Alaina seem humble and down-to-earth - Haley comes across for some time now with a big chip on her shoulder.


I completely disagree. Haley comes across to me as a contestant who can't understand why she doesn't get the same opportunities and shallow criticisms the producers and judges afford the other contestants.

When another contestant gives a less than stellar performance, the judges never indicate that but couch their comments in praise for "who they are" and how "devoted/committed" they are, whereas Haley she gets raked over the coals, even when she performs well ("not who you are", "bad choice", etc.)

As to opportunity, compare how many times the contestants have been selected to sit on a stool with Ryan prior to their performance for that "get to know you/feel good" chat. James, Scotty and Lauren have had far more sit-downs with Ryan before their performances than Haley.

Two of the three judges just flat-out show disfavoritism (my word!) for Haley over the others, and Haley knows it. If she's defensive, she has a right to be, and I find it completely understandable.


----------



## Henry

Most of us would agree that thinking the best singer is going to win, is a fallacy. I think it's widely accepted that the most popular will win irrespective of talent. That's what has made the voting on AI so hard to predict since Season 1 ... it has always been the show's Achilles' heel.

_Haley_ has always been among my favorites with _Pia_ leading the pack. Now that the best singer (_Pia) is_ gone, _Haley _gets my automatic promotion to favorite because I like her voice, her style, her song selection and her consistency more than the remaining contestants.

I agree with _DarkSkies_ that the voters (until last Thursday) and the judges (sans _Steven_) have shamelesly shown their favoritism, to the point that last Wednesday's backstrocking by _JLo_ and_ Randy_ was laughable if not for the damage their original criticism could have done.

And it seems to me that there are no menacing competitors left, so to my mind, it should be _Haley_ at the end.

And that's where my conviction ends.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DarkSkies said:


> I completely disagree. *Haley comes across to me as a contestant who can't understand why she doesn't get the same opportunities *and shallow criticisms the producers and judges afford the other contestants.


Because the judges know she's not as good as the others? :eek2:


----------



## Maruuk

Everybody talks about the huge voter block of young girls voting for the hunkiest guy but the James kill belies that theory. Seems like this season it's a strong voter block from the South/NASCAR/******* lifestyle folks for the country/pop twins.

Quite sickening pandering from them this last Wed with 2 songs in a row mentioning deities by name and even more horrifying using 9/11 as an emotional manipulation. And of course the judges ate it all up like cat food. Pathetic.

After Scotty made his homophobic hate politics crystal clear by kissing his space monster cross to banish the demona Gaga, and nobody had a problem with it, it's a DUH moment to remember what network they're on. It all comes around full circle, doesn't it?


----------



## Henry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Because the judges know she's not as good as the others? :eek2:


Nope, she's better than the others. ... her frustrations are showing because of it. A weakness, no doubt, but it's not her dignity that is being judged.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Henry said:


> Nope, *she's better than the others*. ... her frustrations are showing because of it.


Apparently only in her own mind.

I respect different people have different tastes.

I can't handle country music - its an oxymoron (country is no music) to my taste buds. In theory, that would mean Scotty and Alaina would be toast in terms of seeing their talent here. Yet even I can recognize that they are head and shoulders better in vocal talent than Haley and her screaming/raspy noise ever will be.

The judges have called Haley "pitchy" many times this season...now they only need to change one letter to summarize where she is now.

We went through the same thing with Fantasia...now they can't give her records away - a major flop.

The best way to judge...let's see who has a *successful* record over the next 6-12 months. That's what this is supposedly all about, and it doesn't always happen with the person who wins AI.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Listen to Haley without looking. She sounds like a poor singer - very poor.


----------



## barryb

Durbin day here in Santa Cruz.

Parking spot held: CHECK
Back-route plotted out to get to parking spot: CHECK
Favorite firemen friends cell numbers at the event: CHECK
Ecstatic 11 year old daughter with hand painted "James Durbin" shirt: CHECK!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

barryb said:


> Durbin day here in Santa Cruz.
> 
> Parking spot held: CHECK
> Back-route plotted out to get to parking spot: CHECK
> Favorite firemen friends cell numbers at the event: CHECK
> Ecstatic 11 year old daughter with hand painted "James Durbin" shirt: CHECK!


We gotta see pictures, of course!


----------



## Henry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apparently only in her own mind.
> 
> I respect different people have different tastes.
> 
> I can't handle country music - its an oxymoron (country is no music) to my taste buds. In theory, that would mean Scotty and Alaina would be toast in terms of seeing their talent here. Yet even I can recognize that they are head and shoulders better in vocal talent than Haley and her screaming/raspy noise ever will be.
> 
> We went through the same thing with Fantasia...now they can't give her records away - a major flop.
> 
> The best way to judge...let's see who has a *successful* record over the next 6-12 months. That's what this is supposedly all about, *and it doesn't always happen with the person who wins AI.*


If at all. 

The winner doesn't get business lessons as part of the prize. I'm thinking that's a big and important part of one's career. Maybe they should. Fantasia is perhaps a good example of that ... or maybe, just maybe, she likes and sings songs I don't care about.

I'm not a big lover of Country, but there are some songs you like instantly no matter what genre they're in .. "Blue" is one of those - "Rose-Colored Glasses" and "Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground" are others. Most, however, I treat like a song I've never heard of before ... I seldom like them the first time around. Country is very good music once you get a handle on it.

And just because I don't like a genre, does not imply that the person singing it is somehow less gifted.


----------



## barryb

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We gotta see pictures, of course!


Camera: CHECK!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Henry said:


> The winner doesn't get business lessons as part of the prize.


Wonder if they get singing lessons...


----------



## Henry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wonder if they get singing lessons...


:lol:


----------



## sigma1914

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...
> 
> We went through the same thing with Fantasia...now they can't give her records away - a major flop.
> 
> The best way to judge...let's see who has a *successful* record over the next 6-12 months. That's what this is supposedly all about, and it doesn't always happen with the person who wins AI.


Fantasia was a major flop??

The 5th highest AI alumni in albums sold.
In February of 2011, she won a Grammy for Best Female R&B Vocal Performance.
7 Grammy nominations.
The Color Purple on Broadway earned her the Theatre World Award and the Best Replacement Star Broadway.com Award.

She's no flop.


----------



## Henry

sigma1914 said:


> Fantasia was a major flop??
> 
> The 5th highest AI alumni in albums sold.
> In February of 2011, she won a Grammy for Best Female R&B Vocal Performance.
> 7 Grammy nominations.
> The Color Purple on Broadway earned her the Theatre World Award and the Best Replacement Star Broadway.com Award.
> 
> *She's no flop*.


Wow. :eek2::welcome:


----------



## Maruuk

The winner gets owned by Fox, it's all on their terms, very favorable to them of course. It's like the old Hollywood studio system where they control you and give you peanuts. 

The runners up like James can cut their own deals, usually far more advantageous to the talent.

On local Ch. 8 here in Santa Cruz, they've been running video of James in his recent band which has since broken up. OMG. His agent should buy up all these tapes and burn 'em quick!


----------



## Maruuk

Fantasia like Pia was _clearly_ the best singer her season, wasn't even close. She destroyed all comers. And what'd she end up at, final 5 or something?

Don't know what James was crying about, he'll get a better shot as an also-ran. The winner if they're not that good like Taylor Hicks becomes an object of ridicule. The runners-up escape all that scrutiny.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sigma1914 said:


> Fantasia was a major flop??
> 
> She's no flop.


Uh....the largest distributor of music CD's in the U.S. happens to by my wife's employer...and they return 11 of her albums for every one they sell...and they don't sell many.

A number of non"winners" of AI have sold more records than many of the past AI winners - you can start with Daughtry.

Yes...a flop.


----------



## sigma1914

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Uh....the largest distributor of music CD's in the U.S. happens to by my wife's employer...and they return 11 of her albums for every one they sell...and they don't sell many.
> 
> A number of non"winners" of AI have sold more records than many of the past AI winners - you can start with Daughtry.
> 
> Yes...a flop.


Record sales now don't equate to her careers success. She's 5th in sales for ALL contestants. Any artist would kill for her accomplishments. You're sadly mistaken by what's a flop.

2.7 million albums sold...flop?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sigma1914 said:


> Record sales now don't equate to her careers success.


Of course.....you're right...but then again....they can also be a flop as a person.

http://www.stlamerican.com/entertainment/living_it/article_0ac57e99-0ed8-5591-89be-d7c07d07f09a.html


----------



## sigma1914

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Of course.....you're right...but then again....they can also be a flop as a person.
> 
> http://www.stlamerican.com/entertainment/living_it/article_0ac57e99-0ed8-5591-89be-d7c07d07f09a.html


That case is a joke. Who sues the woman your husband cheats on you with? That's nothing more than a money grab by a jilted wife.


----------



## DarkSkies

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Henry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, *she's better than the others.* ... her frustrations are showing because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in her own mind.
> 
> I respect different people have different tastes.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it would seem your second statement is contradicted by your first! :lol: Henry and I in this thread both praised Haley, and we clearly expressed our belief that she's the best singer left, yet it would seem to me that you believe her talents are all in her mind, in other words, a delusion or psychosis. Surely, that's not the case, especially since she has survived week after week of eliminations where the American Idol voters have chosen to keep her...

You started by expressing a viewpoint that "Haley comes across for some time now with a big chip on her shoulder" while the others seem humble. I see Haley as being someone who believes in herself even when she isn't being given the same fair shake as the other contestants. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Henry

Agree with you on both posts, _Maruuk_ ... in fact, I've included a link to a _Forbes_ 2007 article on this very subject. If you don't have any business savvy, you're doomed if you're a winner. If you don't have the management that helps you do what _Clarkson _and_ Aiken _did, you'll end up wondering if the win was worth it.

Of course, money is money, and if you're satisfied with the "Idol returns" then more power to you. A few of the past winners have been able to sever their ties with AI and go it alone ... and make it. Those that didn't or haven't, that's their business (or lack thereof).

I'm suspecting that all contestants are aware of this and want to go for the win anyway. The fame and water-cooler exposure that it brings probably make it worthwhile ... at least until the next electric bill comes. Eventually, all of them will find managers that will hopefully run the gauntlet for them.

http://www.forbes.com/2007/01/15/american-idols-contestants-tech-media-cz_lk_0115idol.html


----------



## Maruuk

Yeah, pole vaulting the contract trap Fox sets for you as a winner takes a good manager and a good lawyer. It can be done, but it ain't easy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sigma1914 said:


> That case is a joke. Who sues the woman your husband cheats on you with? That's nothing more than a money grab by a jilted wife.


I suspect if you Google "fantasia legal issues", you might just find there is alot more in her history...no sense in us both diverting this thread more on that topic.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DarkSkies said:


> You started by expressing a viewpoint that "Haley comes across for some time now with a big chip on her shoulder" while the others seem humble. I see Haley as being someone who believes in herself even when she isn't being given the same fair shake as other contestants. *Different strokes for different folks*.


I'm on the same page with ya there....


----------



## Maruuk

Haley kind of lucked out bigtime in that she had no competition in the looks dept. If she had a Kat McPhee, Brooke White or a Didi Benami next to her, her Teresa Brewer retro-growl and giant teeth and gums would get way old fast.

That said, her dramatic reading of "I who have nothing" with the help of genius performer Gaga was spot on and inspired. One actress guiding another into Piaf-land and actually making it work.


----------



## machavez00

With Haley, me thinks many are falling victim to the "Lu Ann Poovie syndrome"


----------



## barryb

We know how to show up.


----------



## Henry

barryb said:


> We know how to show up.


Yeah. Too bad there was nothing to celebrate. :sure:


----------



## Henry

machavez00 said:


> With Haley, me thinks many are falling victim to the "Lu Ann Poovie syndrome"


That would be me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

barryb said:


> We know how to show up.


Excellent photos Barry!

Appreciate you sharing.

Quite the impressive turnout.


----------



## Henry

Maruuk said:


> Haley kind of lucked out bigtime in that she had no competition in the looks dept. If she had a Kat McPhee, *Brooke White* or a Didi Benami next to her, her Teresa Brewer retro-growl and giant teeth and gums would get way old fast.
> 
> That said, her dramatic reading of "I who have nothing" with the help of genius performer Gaga was spot on and inspired. One actress guiding another into Piaf-land and actually making it work.


Shades of Carole King!!! :eek2:


----------



## Henry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Excellent photos Barry!
> 
> Appreciate you sharing.
> 
> Quite the impressive turnout.


+1


----------



## Doug Brott

Looks better there than it did for Scotty's return .. Apparently it rained all day and the "First Pitch" he was supposed to toss out ended up being fake as the actual game was postponed until today due to the rain.


----------



## machavez00

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Uh....the largest distributor of music CD's in the U.S. happens to by my wife's employer...and they return 11 of her albums for every one they sell...and they don't sell many.
> 
> A number of non"winners" of AI have sold more records than many of the past AI winners - you can start with Daughtry.
> 
> Yes...a flop.


The reason Fantasia won was Diana made the fatal mistake of singing "Don't Cry Out Loud" for the finale, after she sang it in the semis(Clive's choice), and no where as good the week before. Fanatsia had one shining moment, "Summertime" She couldn't ruin it with her annoying Yeah Yeah, Yeah Yeah. Besides, no one does Macy Gray better than Macy Gray.


----------



## machavez00

Top 3 – Judges' Choice / Jimmy Iovine's Choice / Contestant's Choice
The final three contestants will sing three songs each: one personal choice, one chosen by Jimmy Iovine, and one chosen by the judges

Judges Choices:
Haley: Alanis Morrisette's "You Oughtta Know."

Lauren: Lee Ann Womack's "I Hope You Dance."

Scotty: Kenny Rogers' "She Believes In Me."

No word on Jimmy Iovine's choice.


----------



## Doug Brott

Scotty got a good one from the Judges .. although I think the girls did as well. Looking forward to Wednesday (even without James - to bad he couldn't be there)


----------



## machavez00

Scotty's homecoming.


----------



## raoul5788

Maruuk said:


> Haley kind of lucked out bigtime in that she had no competition in the looks dept. If she had a Kat McPhee, Brooke White or a Didi Benami next to her, her Teresa Brewer retro-growl and giant teeth and gums would get way old fast.
> 
> That said, her dramatic reading of "I who have nothing" with the help of genius performer Gaga was spot on and inspired. One actress guiding another into Piaf-land and actually making it work.


I liked her rendition, but the one done by Jordin Sparks was the way it should be sung, with a touch of sadness and desperation for an unrequited love.


----------



## Maruuk

Sparks definitely nailed it, good recall! What I liked about Haley's version was she at least got the concept. She used to be the classic gratuitously smiling chickie up there oblivious to her lyrics. This performance showed she finally grew up and started listening to what she's singing: she stopped grinning like an idiot and played it straight, looked right into the camera with a powerful glare. Hell, it's a song about deep pain, loss and hopelessness. And she sold it.


----------



## raoul5788

Maruuk said:


> Sparks definitely nailed it, good recall! What I liked about Haley's version was she at least got the concept. She used to be the classic gratuitously smiling chickie up there oblivious to her lyrics. This performance showed she finally grew up and started listening to what she's singing: she stopped grinning like an idiot and played it straight, looked right into the camera with a powerful glare. Hell, it's a song about deep pain, loss and hopelessness. And she sold it.


I bought it!


----------



## rkr0923

So they give Howdy Doody another song inwhich he can showcase his talking ability opposed to actually singing. Give him a Journey song, see what he does.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

rkr0923 said:


> So they give Howdy Doody another song inwhich he can showcase his talking ability opposed to actually singing. Give him a Journey song, see what he does.


"showcase his talking"
!rolling


----------



## Doug Brott

rkr0923 said:


> So they give Howdy Doody another song inwhich he can showcase his talking ability opposed to actually singing. Give him a Journey song, see what he does.


Entertainers entertain .. This is what Scotty does best and this is why people have been voting for him since the beginning and the biggest reason that I have thought for weeks that he is the winner.

The only other person that has really come close to getting that part right is James. James' problem in that department was his constant twitch .. which, BTW, seemed to have decreased some as the show progressed. So in a finally "cool on stage" beats "cocky on stage" and I really thought it would be a James/Scotty final.

The two girls did something that I didn't expect though .. Haley brought it two weeks in a row and persevered despite Randy and Jennifer's comments. Lauren brought it last week. It could go either way this week, but it will be Scotty and one of the girls with Scotty still taking it all.

I'm gonna lean towards Haley for one simple reason .. Haley is most like James out of who's left (no, I'm not saying she is like James .. but closest genre and IMHO .. but there are only 3 people to choose from here). So, anyone that might have voted for James may move their vote to Haley .. Secondly VFTW has Haley and any crazy person that follows that for voting guidelines will simply add to Haley's total. Plus, I think Haley has more polish than Lauren at this point. Long term, I think Lauren does better than Haley, though ... But this week, Haley gets the nod for making it to the final.

2 more weeks and then we're in wait mode again, only this time we get a fall show with Simon Cowell back. I know some of you are still in "Simon" mode, but for me .. I think the show benefited greatly from his absence. I do think the contestants could have gotten a bit more constructive comments from the Judges, but on an entertainment level, AI10 definitely topped the previous couple of years for me.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

If Haley nails “You Oughtta Know”, it will put her in the finale. That song has loads of power. Scotty better hope he doesn’t follow Haley. The show will come to a screeching halt if he sings “She Believes in me” right after “You Oughtta Know”.


----------



## Doug Brott

well if it's Scotty then Haley we'll have ...

"She believes in me" "You Oughtta Know"


----------



## spartanstew

Doug Brott said:


> I know some of you are still in "Simon" mode, but for me ..* I think the show benefited greatly from his absence*. I do think the contestants could have gotten a bit more constructive comments from the Judges, but *on an entertainment level, AI10 definitely topped the previous couple of years for me*.


This year had a better overall group of singers (but not a better individual singer than some previous seasons) which made the entertainment level greater, regardless of whether or not Simon was there.

This same core group of singers WITH Simon would have been an even better season.


----------



## Richard

Spoiler






machavez00 said:


> Top 3 - Judges' Choice / Jimmy Iovine's Choice / Contestant's Choice
> The final three contestants will sing three songs each: one personal choice, one chosen by Jimmy Iovine, and one chosen by the judges
> 
> Judges Choices:
> Haley: Alanis Morrisette's "You Oughtta Know."
> 
> Lauren: Lee Ann Womack's "I Hope You Dance."
> 
> Scotty: Kenny Rogers' "She Believes In Me."
> 
> No word on Jimmy Iovine's choice.






I've had to ignore all of machavez00's posts because of posts like this. (there was one last week also, which was not 100% correct).

I can't stand people who post crap like this. If it's going to be posted at all, it should be in Spoiler tags.


----------



## Doug Brott

We're a little different here ...


----------



## spartanstew

Richard said:


> I've had to ignore all of machavez00's posts because of posts like this. (there was one last week also, which was not 100% correct).
> 
> I can't stand people who post crap like this. If it's going to be posted at all, it should be in Spoiler tags.


What's wrong with the post?

Is knowing in advance what songs people will sing really a spoiler?

Guess what?



Spoiler



Randy's gonna say "Dog" too


----------



## hdtvfan0001

spartanstew said:


> What's wrong with the post?
> 
> Is knowing in advance what songs people will sing really a spoiler?
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Randy's gonna say "Dog" too


OK..I admit I had to look at your spoiler...

!rolling


----------



## Henry

raoul5788 said:


> I bought it!


Me too ...


----------



## machavez00

Richard said:


> I've had to ignore all of machavez00's posts because of posts like this. (there was one last week also, which was not 100% correct).
> 
> I can't stand people who post crap like this. If it's going to be posted at all, it should be in Spoiler tags.


Sorry, no spoiler there. It all over the internet. There are homecoming stories for all three, with YouTube videos, getting the ATT text message form the judges what their song selections were.








Apparently there's no ATT store in Garner.


----------



## machavez00

Bad news for those hoping for an Aerosmith/James performance.
Aerosmith nixes 'Idol' gig


> Band won't back up Steven's Fox-y promise
> Aerosmith, fronted by new "American Idol" judge Steven Tyler, told the show's producers last night to Dream On - the Bad Boys of Boston refuse to reunite onstage during the May 26 finale of the uber-popular Fox TV singing contest.
> 
> Sources close to the band told the Track that the four other members of Aerosmith weren't interested in playing the gig despite Tyler's repeated pronouncements that the rockers would perform at the crowning of this season's "American Idol."
> 
> While no official reason was given for taking a pass on the highly rated national TV gig, sources said Joe Perry, Tom Hamilton, Joey Kramer and Brad Whitford would rather appear on "Idol" when the band has something to promote like an upcoming tour or a new album.


----------



## DarkSkies

Richard said:


> I've had to ignore all of machavez00's posts because of posts like this. (there was one last week also, which was not 100% correct).
> 
> I can't stand people who post crap like this. If it's going to be posted at all, it should be in Spoiler tags.





Doug Brott said:


> We're a little different here ...





spartanstew said:


> What's wrong with the post?
> 
> Is knowing in advance what songs people will sing really a spoiler?
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Randy's gonna say "Dog" too





machavez00 said:


> Sorry, no spoiler there. It all over the internet. There are homecoming stories for all three, with YouTube videos, getting the ATT text message form the judges what their song selections were.


For some programs I would be bothered about the lack of spoiler tags, but it doesn't bother me when the show is Idol. :lol:

However, I do understand others could be bothered by it, especially when our own TV Show Talk forum rules DO require use of spoiler tags in this context, as the information about which songs were selected for the contestants was NOT revealed during the show or during previews for "next week".

The relevant section of the TV Forum Rules follow, with bold-red emphasis mine:



> *Previews of Next Week and other spoilers:*
> Anything listed in the "previews of next week" is fair game for discussion, but please be polite. If it's a big shocker, please use spoiler tags for preview information. However, *any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, websites, webisodes, personal friendships with producers, etc., must be tagged with spoiler tags.* (See below for instructions).


----------



## Hutchinshouse

machavez00 said:


> Bad news for those hoping for an Aerosmith/James performance.
> Aerosmith nixes 'Idol' gig


:bang:

Well that sux! However, the only member that matters is Mr. Tyler. The AI studio musicians would crush the other four members of Aerosmith. Guitar, drums and bass players are a dime a dozen. There's only one Steven Tyler. I say the show must go on. Let the AI studio musicians slay the song with Steven. The other four need to get over their jealousy.


----------



## sigma1914

Hutchinshouse said:


> :bang:
> 
> Well that sux! However, the only member that matters is Mr. Tyler. The AI studio musicians would crush the other four members of Aerosmith. Guitar, drums and bass players are a dime a dozen. There's only one Steven Tyler. I say the show must go on. Let the AI studio musicians slay the song with Steven. The other four need to get over their jealousy.



Seriously? Joe Perry is one the best guitarists in the world. Then to say it's jealously??? Riiiiiiiight. Aerosmith has sold 150 million albums...They've got no one to be jealous of.


----------



## machavez00

> Previews of Next Week and other spoilers:
> Anything listed in the "previews of next week" is fair game for discussion, but please be polite. If it's a big shocker, please use spoiler tags for preview information. However, any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, websites, webisodes, personal friendships with producers, etc., must be tagged with spoiler tags. (See below for instructions).


√ Got it


----------



## Hutchinshouse

sigma1914 said:


> Seriously? Joe Perry is one the best guitarists in the world. Then to say it's jealously??? Riiiiiiiight. Aerosmith has sold 150 million albums...They've got no one to be jealous of.


Dude, the AI musicians could pickup the sheet music and slay the song. Simple as that.

As for jealousy:
http://www.tmz.com/2010/09/07/joe-p...nja-turtles-aerosmith-steven-tyler-interview/

Per Joe: "I don't want Aerosmith's name involved with [American Idol]."

However, it's OK to perform with Sanjaya on American Idol? :lol:





Clearly the dude is jealous (or he hates Tyler).

FYI - I love Aerosmith!


----------



## machavez00

rkr0923 said:


> So they give Howdy Doody another song inwhich he can showcase his talking ability opposed to actually singing. Give him a Journey song, see what he does.


Are you mixing up this song:






with this song?


----------



## Richard

spartanstew said:


> What's wrong with the post?
> 
> Is knowing in advance what songs people will sing really a spoiler?
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Randy's gonna say "Dog" too


Yes, it is something you otherwise wouldn't know and it's being posted in a post about the previous week. It's common courtesy.


----------



## Richard

Doug Brott said:


> We're a little different here ...


So then put "Spoilers Inside" in the topic title.


----------

